# Optimal (10 turn) J perms



## Chillum (Feb 11, 2009)

I just figured these out and they seem pretty smooth, thought I'd share:

J Perm(a): (r2 U L U') (r U2) (l' U l U2)
J Perm(b): (l2 U' R' U) (l' U2) (r U' r' U2)


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

Chillum said:


> J Perm(a): (r2 U *L'* U') (r U2) (l' U l U2)
> J Perm(b): (l2 U' R' U) (l' U2) (r U' r' U2)


 The first one should be
(r2 U *L* U') (r U2) (l' U l U2). nice algs


----------



## byu (Feb 11, 2009)

The second one is nice, I can't get a to work. Maybe I did a wrong move. I'll try again. Oh, I see now. It should be L, not L'


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 11, 2009)

i like:

x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2


----------



## byu (Feb 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> i like:
> 
> x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2



I used to do something like that. If you change the last R2 to l2, you skip the cube rotation. But that's probably not important, since the cube will be done anyway.


----------



## Chillum (Feb 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> The first one should be
> (r2 U *L* U') (r U2) (l' U l U2). nice algs


My bad, fixed and thanks


----------



## jcuber (Feb 11, 2009)

I do R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L


----------



## MistArts (Feb 11, 2009)

jcuber said:


> I do R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L



Optimal.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 11, 2009)

I like Sinpei Araki's secret alg


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> i like:
> 
> x U2 r' U' r U2 l' U R' U' R2



i like:

F2 L' U' r U2 l' U R U l2


----------



## byu (Feb 11, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > i like:
> ...



Does that algorithm work?


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 11, 2009)

byu said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > masterofthebass said:
> ...



Not for me at least.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...


 I changed it, it should be F2 instead of x U2. I didn't have a cube with me when I posted that so I couldn't check it :/


----------

